# Let's talk engine temp



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

The cooling system in my '86 QSW work well, currently a little too well. 
I've had the car in stop-and-go traffic in 80 degree weather and it never gets above exactly half way. However, while traveling over the holidays I noticed that while heading downhill at 75 mph when the outside temperature was in the single digits the temp gauge all but pegged itself back on the cold side. The heater never quit putting out heat entirely. After that the needle wouldn't leave the cold zone unless I was charging up a hill. Putting around town the engine seems to be taking longer to warm up, but the outside temp has been hanging between 20 and 0 degrees, too. I've a got a new thermostat on the way and I'm going to see if that helps things. 
Is there anybody else running their quantum in similar weather out there? What does your gauge read?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Most likely you have the colder t-stat and thermo fan switch.
Take a IR thermometer and take the temps of the upper rad hose, lower hoes, and all through the face of the radiator.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Thanks to AZ Autohaus (best people on-line that I've dealt with!) my box of parts arrived 4 days early. So I took some time and put in my new thermostat. The one I ordered is a 87 C. It was the highest temp thermostat I could find. According to the bentley manual 87 is the stock temp. 
Pulling the old thermostat out of the block was a @#$%^!. The old thermostat appeared to be working, but it was a lower temperature, 80 C. The car seems to be doing a little better. I haven't had too much time to drive it around, but I don't know what I'm expecting. Last night the temperature was -13 degrees.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I hope that you got the matching temp rad fan switch!


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

The fan switch is the stock 92 C/ 105 C or something like that. 
As long as the switch is a higher temp than your thermostat you're good to go.


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VW Nevada)*

The more heat you suck into the cabin, the less heat for the engine. 
I run low temp t-stats, fan switch, etc, and the temp gauge generally reads "5/8". Obviously it takes longer in the winter.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (SauerKraut)*

so far mine goes 1/2 way and stays there, only gone down to about 4F on my commute so far Heat works well so I'm happy with that.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

It was -10 degrees F on my last trip and the new T-stat worked great. An 80 degree C T-stat is to low for cold winter driving.


----------

